# Frog Rooms



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Part 1

This rack has uakarri, benedicta, fantastica and reticulata on it. Retics and lowland fantastica are in 10 gallons. The others are 12x12x18 exos.
































































All fantastica and a tadpole tank on the bottom (20L about to upgraded to a 40 breeder)









Imitator, Lamasi, Flavovittata and Vanzolinii




























10 gallon froglet rearing tanks. Clay substrate covered with leaflitter and a couple plant clippings.









Old line Copperhead male who was out and about:


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have your retics been breeding in your set up? I have a 12x18 exo laying around but figured it was to small for them.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, they breed just fine for me in the 10 gallon.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

sweet setups, nice selection of frogs too. I'm really liking the overgrown look, especially that begonia and peperomia in those exo vivs in the first rack pic.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sooo envious!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Now you're just showing off....

I could've sworn you said your vivariums are nothing to look at.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

Jake - the first individual shot s the itaya tank.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Jake - the first individual shot s the itaya tank.


I think I see one of them in the middle of the shot on the far far left. What kind of plant is that in your itaya tank?


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So jealous! That is one stunning frog in that last picture!

Georgia


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks- fantastica are my favorites.

There are all sorts of little peperomia in there and a Ficus 'Panama'


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking tanks and room! I can't wait to see part 2!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Part 2: Tadpole Setups

Full setup - Drilled Beakers and Misting System










Drilling the beakers




























Testing the system


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Part 3

Full room - Home to imitators, vents and duplicate fantastica group frogs. Pairs are in 10 verts. The 10 horizontals are baby grow outs.










Rack shots:



























Couple tanks:


















Baby Rack:


















Dogs:









Frogs:
Banded Imitator









French Guyana Vent









Variabilis - Highland


















Cainarachi Valley Imitator









'Yurimaguas' Imitator









Tarapoto Imitator


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Some day, maybe I'll look one tenth that organized. Until then, I'll just settle for the fact that I have racks at all


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

its nice to see what my room would look like if it was bigger 

very nice chris. got any pictures of the itayas? also, ive never seen tarapotos like that, they look more like intermedias or chazutas. whats the origin on them?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have good ones of them...

The tarapoto are from Tor and Gary (who got his from Tor) I have one pair that throws a lot of variable froglets patternwise.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, looking around at mine I'm quite embarassed. Maybe one of these days when I nail a huge sale I'll strive to set up mine like that. Looks great and I'm sure it's beyond functional!!! I'm just stoked that I finally got a rack for my verts and a have a few horizontals on fish tank stands...9 tanks and a few sweaterbox tad setups.
One day I'll get there. Again, NICE WORK!


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm curious what you do for draining the tanks? Turkey Baster? Or a plumbed system?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

For the older exoterras, I made a sump hole out of a film canister and siphon from there. The newer exoterras have a false bottom and I just passed a piece of tubing through the grid when I made the tank. It's capped with foam and I just pop the top and siphon through that. I only spray these guys 3-4 times per week and evaporation takes care of the rest.

For the All Glass tanks, they are drilled and have a bulkhead as they are also set for misting heads.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a lot of Frogs Chris! more then enough to keep you busy.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the broms, cuttings and glass drilling tips yesterday. Frog room #1 is looking good! Still have to get to your condo and see the rest of your tanks. Give Wilbur a rub under his neck for me!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, it's a lot of frogs even for two people.

You're welcome Chris. I will and I'll get those links to you tonight.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris, awesome setup! Maybe I can sell a kidney somewhere... 

Q's :
How many times a day do you mist the tad setup?
What sort of water are they misted with? RO/aged tap/tad tea?
Also, what temperature do you keep your tad setup?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Twice a day with well water/city water that is about room temperature. The tads are kept between 72-75 degrees (just fluctuations - not specifics). I do start the tads with about 5 mL of tad tea and 35-45 mL of the well/city water.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Your room is amazing Chris.

Thanks for the peek!


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris - I noticed you have broms in all of your tanks. But you also have a tadpole setup. Could you tell me about what percentage of eggs you are able to pull vs. have to leave in the tank? Do you think it is a benefit to the frogs to allow them to tank raise?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

When I come over in the near future I will make sure not to bring the wife and kids so I can hang out and get a better look around.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I stated this before, but man, you have a very nice set up at both places.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaity said:


> Chris - I noticed you have broms in all of your tanks. But you also have a tadpole setup. Could you tell me about what percentage of eggs you are able to pull vs. have to leave in the tank? Do you think it is a benefit to the frogs to allow them to tank raise?


I pull all the eggs about to hatch and tads I find from my vent group and fantastica group frogs as long as I'm actively working on producing that locality or species. The vent group frogs may have an indirect rearing strategy (or an artifact of captive care) and the fant group has no rearing strategy (male mono parental care ends with deposition), though some people have better success leaving reticulata and uakarri tads in viv letting the tads graze on fruit flies and algae. A recently published paper on wild reticulata found that no nutritive eggs are produced for the young, just like other frogs in the fantastica genetic group. 

Since the vanzolinii/imitator genetic group exhibits a biparental care model, it depends on if I'm trying to encourage production or not. In general, I put about 8 nursery sites in the viv and let the male deposit and the pair care for the young. At times, I will pull some of the tadpoles and rear outside the viv. I don't see any differences between the two groups of froglets, but I do enjoy watching them rear their young, and often, the eggs were so well hidden, that it's easier to let them do it on their own. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

D3monic said:


> When I come over in the near future I will make sure not to bring the wife and kids so I can hang out and get a better look around.





Ulisesfrb said:


> I stated this before, but man, you have a very nice set up at both places.


Thanks! You guys are always more than welcome to stop by and hang out.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow great work. What did you do for this one, like the big tree roots below the broms, I really like it!









Chicago, cool. I'm up in WI near the IL/WI border.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me know if you want to stop by. That's split bamboo, I wanted to imitate their habitat.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Idea with the bamboo. I might have to try something like that for my escudo...they got such a nice background but can't climb up to the broms. Need to make them a ramp.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris Miller said:


> Let me know if you want to stop by. That's split bamboo, I wanted to imitate their habitat.


I want to stop by!
I love your frog room.... great looking dogs too.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! Any time you are in Chicago, let me know...


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Does it count if your "frog room" has only four frogs? Not in the same tank but... Great lookin tanks by the way.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice! I wish my room was ready for frogs... I'm still unpacking from a move, but eventually I'll get a rack of vivs!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Chris what a wonderful insight into a dart room,breathtaking mate,thanks for showing us...how long have you been doing this?
Chris i didn't think anything could make us more hungrey to do this but you just have,we seen to spend everywaking minute now on frog related chores (well joys) and we still have no frogs yet,truely inspirational mate spose we will just have to sleep less!!!
Stu and Shaz


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Miller great pics and the frogroom looks sick. you have to get by and check out the greenhouse.
Talk to ya JP


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I've been keeping darts for about 12 years now, though I went down to just 4 groups for about 6 years. When I get an actual house I want to build racks just like the square tube ones you are making.

JP, I'm in Arlington 3 days a week now, so let me know and I'll swing by.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice, Chris. Also love the website. Well done.


----------

